# DOWNTOWN FRESNO CAR & BIKE SHOW



## panchosgym (Oct 25, 2007)

FRESNO AREA HISPANIC CHAMBER of COMMERCE PRESENTS 1ST ANNUAL CAR & BIKE SHOW SAT JULY 19, 2008 DOWNTOWN FRESNO ( FRESNO ST. & N STREET)BEST IN SHOW CASH PRIZES ARE: $500 BEST CAR $500 BEST TRUCK $500 BEST S.U.V. $500 BEST CONVERTABLE $500 BEST IMPORT/EURO $500 BEST BOMB BEST M/C $300 BEST PEDAL BIKE $300 PLUS 9 PLAQUE CATEGORIES, FEATURING A HEALTH & FITNESS EXPO AND A 2 MILE WALK/RUN & A 5K RACE SPONSORED BY ABC CHANNEL 30, FOOD & VENDOR BOOTHS, DJ STREET SOUND & DJ N.V. PLUS LIVE ENTERTAINMENT, FREE ADMISSION & FREE PARKING, SHOW STARTS AT 10 AM, FLYER IS NOT OUT UNTILL THURSDAY OR FRIDAY THIS WEEK, FEES PRE REG VEHICLES $15 AFTER 7-12-08 $25 PRE REG BIKES & MOTORCYCLES $10 AFTER 7-12-08 $15 STAGING OF VEHICLES START AT 6 AM, LIMITED OVERSIZED VEHICLE DISPLAY AVIALABLE WITH ADVANCE PAID REG ONLY! YOU CAN MAIL YOUR REG TO F.A.H.C. of C. 1028 N. FULTON # 101 FRESNO CA. 93728 INCLUDE NAME,ADDRESS,ZIP,PHONE,YEAR,MAKE,MODEL CONTACT INFO FRANK 559-786-3396 or [email protected] EVENT CORDINATOR CONTACT AT CHAMBER of COMMERCE ANNA 559-222-8705 THIS IS A FAMILY EVENT! NO ALCOHOL.


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

IS THERE GOING TO BE A HOPP


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

im meeting up with Frank this week!!!!!






atomic


dta customz 

U.S. Trohpy


hey raider i know ur gettting a vender spot and ur truck will be done by than for sure!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

Is this going to be a street show?


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

ttt for frank


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

ttt for frank


----------



## panchosgym (Oct 25, 2007)

This is a street show !


----------



## panchosgym (Oct 25, 2007)

There will be about 9 categories in plaques to include ; best paint, best interior, best hydros, best air bags, best mural, best engine, club w/members car & m/c & pedal bike all plaques include $100 each


----------



## panchosgym (Oct 25, 2007)

.


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

Flier


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Feb 19 2008, 10:29 PM~9983786
> *im meeting up with Frank this week!!!!!
> atomic
> dta customz
> ...





:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: 


wut's da price 4 da vendors booth?


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KIPPY_@Feb 19 2008, 08:55 PM~9982722
> *IS THERE GOING TO BE A HOPP
> *


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

TUFENUF CUSTOMS WILL BE THERE


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by panchosgym_@Feb 19 2008, 08:40 PM~9982605
> *FRESNO AREA HISPANIC CHAMBER of COMMERCE PRESENTS 1ST ANNUAL CAR & BIKE SHOW  SAT JULY 19, 2008  DOWNTOWN FRESNO ( FRESNO ST. & N STREET)BEST IN SHOW CASH PRIZES ARE: $500 BEST CAR $500 BEST TRUCK $500 BEST S.U.V. $500 BEST CONVERTABLE $500 BEST IMPORT/EURO $500 BEST BOMB BEST M/C $300 BEST PEDAL BIKE $300  PLUS 9 PLAQUE CATEGORIES, FEATURING A HEALTH & FITNESS EXPO AND A 2 MILE WALK/RUN & A 5K RACE SPONSORED BY ABC CHANNEL 30, FOOD & VENDOR BOOTHS, DJ STREET SOUND & DJ N.V. PLUS LIVE ENTERTAINMENT, FREE ADMISSION & FREE PARKING, SHOW STARTS AT 10 AM, FLYER IS NOT OUT UNTILL THURSDAY OR FRIDAY THIS WEEK, FEES PRE REG VEHICLES $15 AFTER 7-12-08 $25  PRE REG BIKES & MOTORCYCLES $10 AFTER 7-12-08 $15 STAGING OF VEHICLES START AT 6 AM, LIMITED OVERSIZED VEHICLE DISPLAY AVIALABLE WITH ADVANCE PAID REG ONLY! YOU CAN MAIL YOUR REG TO F.A.H.C. of C. 1028 N. FULTON # 101 FRESNO CA. 93728 INCLUDE NAME,ADDRESS,ZIP,PHONE,YEAR,MAKE,MODEL CONTACT INFO FRANK 559-786-3396 or [email protected]  EVENT CORDINATOR CONTACT AT CHAMBER of COMMERCE ANNA 559-222-8705 THIS IS A FAMILY EVENT! NO ALCOHOL.
> *


WHERE DO WE GET THE REG. FORM AT


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tufenuf_@Feb 21 2008, 01:23 AM~9993270
> *WHERE DO WE GET THE REG. FORM AT
> *





we will have it up this weekend both pre reg and vender spots 



dta customz


atomic 

u.s. trophy


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

ANOTHER SHOW FOR FRESNO! :biggrin:


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

were gonna put fresno on the map with all these shows first come the shows second comes the support from all the locos oh i mean all the locals then come all the out of towners


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

:0


> _Originally posted by KIPPY_@Feb 19 2008, 08:55 PM~9982722
> *IS THERE GOING TO BE A HOPP
> *


----------



## hmw99durango (Oct 2, 2007)

WHAT'S UP WITH A SOUND OFF :dunno:


----------



## panchosgym (Oct 25, 2007)

Vendor & food booths are $200 each, 12 x 12, contact Anna @559-222-8705 food booth require county health permit.


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

:0


----------



## panchosgym (Oct 25, 2007)

The posting of the event flyer will be up in a few days...


----------



## 3wishz (Jan 22, 2004)




----------



## panchosgym (Oct 25, 2007)

.


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by panchosgym_@Feb 21 2008, 08:22 PM~10000114
> *Vendor & food booths are $200 each, 12 x 12, contact Anna @559-222-8705 food booth require county health permit.
> *


more than just a permit alot of regulations this year and to follow 4 sided booth must have 3 tub sink with running hot water for your utentils must be covered top and flooring :uh: im working on mine already u could have 4 booths per sink or a buissnes within 200 feet with a three tub sink talked with health dept today this year there not gonna really inforce it but next year they will thats good news so dont worry fam  good tiomes to come


----------



## panchosgym (Oct 25, 2007)

.


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

......


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)




----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## panchosgym (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

Will you be posting a full category list and places 1st 2nd 3rd ????


----------



## panchosgym (Oct 25, 2007)

We will be posting all the categories within the next few days.


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Feb 23 2008, 10:31 PM~10015170
> *Will you be posting a full category list and places 1st 2nd 3rd ????
> *



Hey we go again people, this show here is going to be one of the biggest shows that fresno has seen in years, at only 15.00 to pre reg how can you beat that. With all these classes that would have 1st place 2nd place and 3rd place with best of show classes 6ft awards and runner ups 2nd place 3ft awards with cash payouts that we would be posting up this week also. i know its early in the year but july 19th 2008 is a date to mark down for all clubs solo riders and friends to make sure that we make it to this show here. i will be putting up more info as the time comes also about this show if anyone has any questions let me know.


thank you all for your support and mark July 19th 2008 and dont miss out on this show here. 


Car Show Classes 
Dta Customz / U.S. Trophy Company
Atomic 559-287-7640


Car Classes

40’s and below Original, Custom
50’s Original, Custom
60’s Street, Mild, Full
70’s Street, Mild, Full
80’s Street, Mild, Full
90’s Street, Mild, Full
00’s Street, Mild, Full
Luxury Street, Mild, Full
Euro’s Street, Mild, Full
Import 2dr Street, Mild, Full
Wagon/Panel Original, Street, Mild
Sport Cars 
Muscle Car/Hot Rod Street, Custom
Special int’z
Under conduction must have full primer and aftermarket rims.



Trucks Classes


50’s and Below Original, Street, Custom
60-79 Original, Street, mild, full
Full size trucks Street, mild, full
Mini Trucks Street, Mild, Full
Mini Suv Street, Mild, Full
Full Size Suv Street, Mild, Full
El Camino/Ranchero 

Bikes Classes

16” 2 Wheel Street, Mild, Full
20” 2 Wheel Street, Mild, Full
3 Wheel Street, Mild, Full


Motorcycles Classes

Full Size Bike Street, Custom
Design Bike Street, Custom


Best of show 1st and 2nd

6ft first place 
3ft second place

Best of show Car 
Best of show Truck
Best of show import
Best of show euro
Best of show bike
Best of show suv
Best of show bomb
Best of show convertible
Best of show motorcycles



Specially awards overall show

Best Paint
Best Engine
Best hydraulic set up
Best air set up
Best interior 
Best mural
Clubs with most members, M/C, Bike


----------



## panchosgym (Oct 25, 2007)

Here is the breakdown on the sweepstakes awards: (best in show) best car $500 best truck $500 best s.u.v. $500 best convertable $500 best bomb $500 best import $250 best euro $250 best motorcycle $300 best pedal bike $300 specialty awards (plaques) also recieve $100 each! lots of money to give away!


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

here we go with the pre reg, make sure you send urs in. 




thank you 


dta customz / u.s. trophy


----------



## panchosgym (Oct 25, 2007)

:thumbsup: Thanks Atomic!


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

ttt


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

:thumbsup: 


TTT


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by panchosgym_@Feb 21 2008, 08:22 PM~10000114
> *Vendor & food booths are $200 each, 12 x 12, contact Anna @559-222-8705 food booth require county health permit.
> *




is this the 1st year for this show? how many people are you expecting?


----------



## panchosgym (Oct 25, 2007)

This is the first year and we will be advertising on Channel 30 KFSN Fresno, so we expect total walk in attendance for the day of about 3,000 to 4,000. p.s. Channel 30 is the sponsor for the walk & the 5k run.


----------



## panchosgym (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 25 2008, 04:12 PM~10026795
> *is this the 1st year for this show? how many people are you expecting?
> *



hey raider nice chatting with u today, just let me know when u are ready for ur spot, just send me a message or give me a call. 



thank you raider pass the word around about this show, i will hand you some flyers at the SLM show.


atomic


----------



## panchosgym (Oct 25, 2007)

There will be a Grand Raffle Giveaway: a 42" Plazma TV will be given away to Car Show event participant! (p.s. bring a truck)


----------



## panchosgym (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Feb 25 2008, 09:59 PM~10030495
> *hey raider nice chatting with u today, just let me know when u are ready for ur spot, just send me a message or give me a call.
> thank you raider pass the word around about this show, i will hand you some flyers at the SLM show.
> atomic
> ...



yes swing by da booth n i'll make sure people get them


----------



## muffin_man (Oct 25, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## panchosgym (Oct 25, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

Heading up to Monterey for street low on Sunday might pull a double


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Feb 28 2008, 12:10 PM~10050199
> *Heading up to Monterey for street low on Sunday might pull a double
> *



pull a double bro lots of people are going to be doing that.


hope to see u at this show, with all the money and trophys and now a TV damm what a show to go too.



dta customz


atomic


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Feb 28 2008, 11:10 AM~10050199
> *Heading up to Monterey for street low on Sunday might pull a double
> *



I am :biggrin:


----------



## panchosgym (Oct 25, 2007)

Just confirmed, CHOLO D.J. from LA. will be at this event along with Danny De La Paz


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 28 2008, 12:37 PM~10050793
> *I am  :biggrin:
> *


busy busy weekend


----------



## panchosgym (Oct 25, 2007)

:thumbsup: Along with the $500 best of show awards, winners will also receive 6ft. trophies!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> There will be a Grand Raffle Giveaway: a 42" Plazma TV will be given away to Car Show event participant! (p.s. bring a truck)
> [why not an open raffle


----------



## panchosgym (Oct 25, 2007)

Due to the complexity of this event and being a 1st annual event, a open raffle was not incorperated in early planning stages. A provision will be made for next years event...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by panchosgym_@Feb 29 2008, 07:46 AM~10057150
> *Due to the complexity of this event and being a 1st annual event, a open raffle was not incorperated in early planning stages. A provision will be made for next years event...
> *


sounds good will there be any raffles for general public just wondering


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by panchosgym_@Feb 28 2008, 06:26 PM~10053265
> * Just confirmed, CHOLO D.J. from LA. will be at this event along with Danny De La Paz
> *




orale cholo dj save me a spot next 2 ur booth :biggrin:


----------



## LINDSAY BOI (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Feb 24 2008, 11:52 AM~10017919
> *Hey we go again people, this show here is going to be one of the biggest shows that fresno has seen in years, at only 15.00 to pre reg how can you beat that.  With all these classes that would have 1st place 2nd place and 3rd place with best of show classes 6ft awards and runner ups 2nd place 3ft awards with cash payouts that we would be posting up this week also.  i know its early in the year but july 19th 2008 is a date to mark down for all clubs solo riders and friends to make sure that we make it to this show here.  i will be putting up more info as the time comes also about this show if anyone has any questions let me know.
> thank you all for your support and mark July 19th 2008 and dont miss out on this show here.
> Car Show Classes
> ...


HEY ATOMIC...WHATS THE HOP LOOK LIKE AT THIS SHOW?


----------



## panchosgym (Oct 25, 2007)

At this point I dont know if we will be hosting any raffle for the general public, but I will be getting back to other sponsors that might be giving a raffle prize...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

Just noticed no 60s convertible class


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Feb 29 2008, 03:12 PM~10059512
> *Just noticed no 60s convertible class
> *


if we get many of them i will break them up no problem!





atomic 


dta customz


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LINDSAY BOI_@Feb 29 2008, 02:27 PM~10059271
> *HEY ATOMIC...WHATS THE HOP LOOK LIKE AT THIS SHOW?
> *





working on it! i will pass over the info as i get it




atomic


dta customz


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Mar 1 2008, 12:07 AM~10063177
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats a big :thumbsup:


----------



## panchosgym (Oct 25, 2007)

If anyone is interested in doing the 2 mile walk or run or the 5k race contact me for a reg form or a flyer. 2 mile entries recieve a finishers medal and a tee. 5k entries recieve a tee & trophies for 1st, 2nd & 3rd place (7)age groups male & female, 44 trophies in all...


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

man hope the valley isnt hell ya hot that day , but this is a great idea .


----------



## panchosgym (Oct 25, 2007)

Correction on the flyer: make checks payable to : F.A.H.C.C (same address) 1028 N. Fulton #101 Fresno Ca. 93728


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

JUST TO LET FRESNO KNOW
LA'S VERY OWN CHOLO DJ WILL BE IN THE CASA PUTTING DOWN THE OLDIES THAT ART LA BOE DONT EVEN HAVE. AS WELL AS THE OLD SCHOOL, FUNK 70'S/80'S DISCO AND FREESTYLE. I WILL HAVE CD'S FOR SALE AS WELL AS CD GIVEAWAYS TO THE FIRST 20 HYNAS TO COME TO THE BOOTH TO TAKE A PICTURE WITH ME FOR POSTING ON LAY IT LOW MAKE SURE YOU FIND ME I WILL HAVE MY CHOLO BANNER UP.


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Mar 2 2008, 08:47 PM~10072764
> * JUST TO LET FRESNO KNOW
> LA'S VERY OWN CHOLO DJ WILL BE IN THE CASA PUTTING DOWN THE OLDIES THAT ART LA BOE DONT EVEN HAVE. AS WELL AS THE OLD SCHOOL, FUNK 70'S/80'S DISCO AND FREESTYLE. I WILL HAVE CD'S FOR SALE AS WELL AS CD GIVEAWAYS TO THE FIRST 20 HYNAS TO COME TO THE BOOTH TO TAKE A PICTURE WITH ME FOR POSTING ON LAY IT LOW MAKE SURE YOU FIND ME I WILL HAVE MY CHOLO BANNER UP.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## panchosgym (Oct 25, 2007)

Hey Mike, there is no outlet at the location for your equipment...


----------



## panchosgym (Oct 25, 2007)

The flyer for the kids run , 2 mile walk/run & the 5k race will be out in a few days.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Mar 2 2008, 07:47 PM~10072764
> * JUST TO LET FRESNO KNOW
> LA'S VERY OWN CHOLO DJ WILL BE IN THE CASA PUTTING DOWN THE OLDIES THAT ART LA BOE DONT EVEN HAVE. AS WELL AS THE OLD SCHOOL, FUNK 70'S/80'S DISCO AND FREESTYLE. I WILL HAVE CD'S FOR SALE AS WELL AS CD GIVEAWAYS TO THE FIRST 20 HYNAS TO COME TO THE BOOTH TO TAKE A PICTURE WITH ME FOR POSTING ON LAY IT LOW MAKE SURE YOU FIND ME I WILL HAVE MY CHOLO BANNER UP.
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## panchosgym (Oct 25, 2007)

Vendor booths are $200 and are 12' x 12'...


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Mar 2 2008, 07:47 PM~10072764
> * JUST TO LET FRESNO KNOW
> LA'S VERY OWN CHOLO DJ WILL BE IN THE CASA PUTTING DOWN THE OLDIES THAT ART LA BOE DONT EVEN HAVE. AS WELL AS THE OLD SCHOOL, FUNK 70'S/80'S DISCO AND FREESTYLE. I WILL HAVE CD'S FOR SALE AS WELL AS CD GIVEAWAYS TO THE FIRST 20 HYNAS TO COME TO THE BOOTH TO TAKE A PICTURE WITH ME FOR POSTING ON LAY IT LOW MAKE SURE YOU FIND ME I WILL HAVE MY CHOLO BANNER UP.
> *
















this time put me next 2 da CHOLO :biggrin:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

looks like a good show, ill be there for sure, probably with both vehicles.


----------



## panchosgym (Oct 25, 2007)

New sponsor: Cook's Communication of Fresno, thank you Bob!


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

IS THERE A HOPP?


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Mar 5 2008, 04:54 PM~10096858
> *looks like a good show, ill be there for sure, probably with both vehicles.
> *



c u there ty for the support Bobby





dta customz 


atomic


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

Car Show Classes 
Dta Customz / U.S. Trophy Company
Atomic 559-287-7640


Car Classes

40’s and below Original, Custom
50’s Original, Custom
60’s Original, Street, Mild, Full
70’s Street, Mild, Full
80’s Street, Mild, Full
90’s Street, Mild, Full
00’s Street, Mild, Full
Luxury Street, Mild, Full
Euro’s Street, Mild, Full
Import 2dr Street, Mild, Full
Wagon/Panel Original, Street, Mild
Sport Cars 
Muscle Car/Hot Rod Street, Custom
Special int’z
Under conduction must have full primer and aftermarket rims.



Trucks Classes


50’s and Below Original, Street, Custom
60-79 Original, Street, mild, full
Full size trucks Street, mild, full
Mini Trucks Street, Mild, Full
Mini Suv Street, Mild, Full
Full Size Suv Street, Mild, Full
El Camino/Ranchero 

Bikes Classes

16” 2 Wheel Street, Mild, Full
20” 2 Wheel Street, Mild, Full
3 Wheel Street, Mild, Full


Motorcycles Classes

Full Size Bike Street, Custom
Design Bike Street, Custom


Best of show 1st and 2nd

6ft first place 
3ft second place

Best of show Car 
Best of show Truck
Best of show import
Best of show euro
Best of show bike
Best of show suv
Best of show bomb
Best of show convertible
Best of show motorcycles



Specially awards overall show

Best Paint
Best Engine
Best hydraulic set up
Best air set up
Best interior 
Best mural
Clubs with most members, M/C, Bike


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Mar 6 2008, 12:02 AM~10101184
> *IS THERE A HOPP?
> *




im working on it bro, this is going to be big with the pay outs i hope to see fresno support us big on this show.



dta customz 


atomic


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Mar 5 2008, 11:36 PM~10101512
> *im working on it bro, this is going to be big with the pay outs i hope to see fresno support us big on this show.
> dta customz
> atomic
> *


ILL LET MY UCE BROTHAS KNOW


----------



## panchosgym (Oct 25, 2007)

Here is the 5k race trophy breakdown: male & female 1st, 2nd & 3rd place under 18, 18 to 25, 26 to 35, 36 to 45, 46 to 55, 56 to 65, 66 & over, also 1st place male & female


----------



## panchosgym (Oct 25, 2007)

Attention all runners & walkers : Showtime Events will be hosting a benefit event on Sat, March 22, called Rabbit Run at Woodward Park proceeds to benefit Marjaree Mason Center of Fresno this is a 2 mile walk or run with a 5k race. GRAND PRIZE GIVEAWAY a NEW 150cc GSR SCOOTER (value at $1400) will be given away to one event participant! For a flyer go to Merced Track Club.com or contact me @ [email protected] or call me @ 559-786-3396 Frank


----------



## panchosgym (Oct 25, 2007)

A NEW SPONSOR; SHOWTIME METAL POLISHING of FRESNO # 559-681-2528


----------



## panchosgym (Oct 25, 2007)

We have another sponsor, Custom Auto Detail of Fresno!


----------



## panchosgym (Oct 25, 2007)

We have another sponsor, Custom Auto Detail of Fresno!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

looking good :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## panchosgym (Oct 25, 2007)

For the folks who want to register for the kids run, the 2 mile walk/run or the 5k race, go to: running in the usa.com, click on find races, click on the state of calif, click on july, go to page 2, click on health & fitness expo, click on flyer or reg page to view or print... p.s. the kids race is free! all kids recieve finishers medals & t-shirt! Graciela Moreno from ABC Channel 30 will be the official start person for the 2 mile walk/run & the 5k race!


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

Car Show Classes 
Dta Customz / U.S. Trophy Company
Atomic 559-287-7640


Car Classes

40’s and below Original, Custom
50’s Original, Custom
60’s Original, Street, Mild, Full
70’s Street, Mild, Full
80’s Street, Mild, Full
90’s Street, Mild, Full
00’s Street, Mild, Full
Luxury Street, Mild, Full
Euro’s Street, Mild, Full
Import 2dr Street, Mild, Full
Wagon/Panel Original, Street, Mild
Sport Cars 
Muscle Car/Hot Rod Street, Custom
Special int’z
Under conduction must have full primer and aftermarket rims.



Trucks Classes


50’s and Below Original, Street, Custom
60-79 Original, Street, mild, full
Full size trucks Street, mild, full
Mini Trucks Street, Mild, Full
Mini Suv Street, Mild, Full
Full Size Suv Street, Mild, Full
El Camino/Ranchero 

Bikes Classes

16” 2 Wheel Street, Mild, Full
20” 2 Wheel Street, Mild, Full
3 Wheel Street, Mild, Full


Motorcycles Classes

Full Size Bike Street, Custom
Design Bike Street, Custom


Best of show 1st and 2nd

6ft first place 
3ft second place

Best of show Car 
Best of show Truck
Best of show import
Best of show euro
Best of show bike
Best of show suv
Best of show bomb
Best of show convertible
Best of show motorcycles



Specially awards overall show

Best Paint
Best Engine
Best hydraulic set up
Best air set up
Best interior 
Best mural
Clubs with most members, M/C, Bike


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

anyone looking for vender spots let me know.

also we are still working on the hop and sound off.


this is going to be one of the biggest car shows here in fresno.



i have been getting a lot of calls and messages about the show and everyone is support us on this show i would like to say thank you and please pass the word.

dta customz 

 
atomic


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Mar 11 2008, 12:50 AM~10140598
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

sorry meant :thumbsup: :thumbsup: fat fingers :biggrin:


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Mar 12 2008, 10:12 PM~10155961
> *sorry meant  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: fat fingers :biggrin:
> *



i was going to say why the :thumbsdown: for but it was a error its kool bro.


hope you come out and support us at this show, by the way what kind of car do you have, what club u in, and who are you cause u dont sign a name after you leave a post. its kool bro if u dont want to say im not tripping just asking bro.



atomic 

dta customz 

u.s. trophy


----------



## panchosgym (Oct 25, 2007)

New Sponsor: Chuckchansi Gold Resort & Casino!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by panchosgym_@Mar 16 2008, 07:04 AM~10179209
> * New Sponsor: Chuckchansi Gold Resort & Casino!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Mar 5 2008, 11:36 PM~10101512
> *im working on it bro, this is going to be big with the pay outs i hope to see fresno support us big on this show.
> dta customz
> atomic
> *


MAN YOUR A BUSY GUY  THE BEST TROPHY SHOP DEALS IN THE VALLEY AND QUALITY JUST ODERED MINE  :thumbsup: CANT GO WRONG WITH THESE GUYS


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Mar 17 2008, 07:23 PM~10191825
> *MAN YOUR A BUSY GUY  THE BEST TROPHY SHOP DEALS IN THE VALLEY AND QUALITY JUST ODERED MINE   :thumbsup: CANT GO WRONG WITH THESE GUYS
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## panchosgym (Oct 25, 2007)

Another sponsor : City of Fresno, thank you, William Broomfield (city events mgr)


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

WOW lots of good sponsers!!!!


----------



## panchosgym (Oct 25, 2007)

Congratulations! Tony Lopez of Fresno, Winner of the Grand Prize Giveaway at the Rabbit Run today at Woodward Park, he takes away a new G.S.R. 150c.c. Scooter, courtesy of County Motorsports of Clovis, event cordinator Frank Uribe...


----------



## panchosgym (Oct 25, 2007)

I will be at Galvan's old school classic car & truck show, this Sat @ the VFW post on 3585 N. Blythe in Fresno; look for a pearl white 60 chevy impala with a 6' trophy and a poster of the Downtown Fresno Car & Bike Show on display!


----------



## panchosgym (Oct 25, 2007)

New sponsor! Union Bank of Fresno!


----------



## panchosgym (Oct 25, 2007)

New Sponsor! D.A.S. Customs Fresno, thank you Matt...


----------



## panchosgym (Oct 25, 2007)

To the disappointment of the money payout at the Tulare Show, As a event coordinator, I can assure everyone, that the Chamber of Commerce will meet the stated payouts at the trophy presentation. There are no smoke and mirrors! We will give out a 42" Plasma TV! I make no false representation. Thank You...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by panchosgym_@Apr 1 2008, 03:58 PM~10309692
> *To the disappointment of the money payout at the Tulare Show, As a event coordinator, I can assure everyone, that the Chamber of Commerce will meet the stated payouts at the trophy presentation. There are no smoke and mirrors! We will give out a 42" Plasma TV! I make no false representation. Thank You...
> *


nice :thumbsup:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by panchosgym_@Apr 1 2008, 03:58 PM~10309692
> *To the disappointment of the money payout at the Tulare Show, As a event coordinator, I can assure everyone, that the Chamber of Commerce will meet the stated payouts at the trophy presentation. There are no smoke and mirrors! We will give out a 42" Plasma TV! I make no false representation. Thank You...
> *


   
yeah nice, thanks for that, at least u guarantee it.


----------



## panchosgym (Oct 25, 2007)

New Sponsor! Tri-County Construction & Safety Supply of Fresno, Thank You, Lou...


----------



## panchosgym (Oct 25, 2007)

For those who are interested in reading my profile, it is now posted...


----------



## panchosgym (Oct 25, 2007)

The 2 mile walk/run & the 5k race in the morning of the car show, benefits a project by the city of Fresno called " Universally Accessible Park, ground breaking to be in May or June 2008. Accessible Park is a park designed for handicap kids & adults to be constructed at Polk & Gettsburg in Fresno. For more specific info contact me for the details of this project.


----------



## panchosgym (Oct 25, 2007)

Registrations are coming in, thank you...


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

GOOD TO SEE THE COMMUNITY BENEFITING FROM A CAR SHOW.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Apr 7 2008, 08:53 PM~10360456
> *GOOD TO SEE THE COMMUNITY BENEFITING FROM A CAR SHOW.
> *


x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## panchosgym (Oct 25, 2007)

Impress Printing of Fresno will be making a banner for the Downtown Fresno Car & Bike Show as a sponsor! thank you Impress Printing...


----------



## panchosgym (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks for the help; Paul Donato Prez: Motown Classics Car Club of Modesto,


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)




----------



## SixOne (Nov 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Feb 24 2008, 01:52 PM~10017919
> *Hey we go again people, this show here is going to be one of the biggest shows that fresno has seen in years, at only 15.00 to pre reg how can you beat that.  With all these classes that would have 1st place 2nd place and 3rd place with best of show classes 6ft awards and runner ups 2nd place 3ft awards with cash payouts that we would be posting up this week also.  i know its early in the year but july 19th 2008 is a date to mark down for all clubs solo riders and friends to make sure that we make it to this show here.  i will be putting up more info as the time comes also about this show if anyone has any questions let me know.
> thank you all for your support and mark July 19th 2008 and dont miss out on this show here.
> Car Show Classes
> ...


----------



## SixOne (Nov 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Feb 24 2008, 02:43 PM~10018208
> *
> here we go with the pre reg, make sure you send urs in.
> thank you
> ...


Sorry can't see the Pre-Reg ????
=reload=


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

GOT TO BE THERE TO HELP OUT FRESNO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## panchosgym (Oct 25, 2007)

photobucket


----------



## panchosgym (Oct 25, 2007)

http://s190.photobucket.com/albums/z235/my...=cdevent003.jpg


----------



## panchosgym (Oct 25, 2007)

http://i190.photobucket.com/albums/z235/my...carshowback.jpg


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by panchosgym_@Apr 14 2008, 08:28 PM~10416735
> *http://i190.photobucket.com/albums/z235/my...carshowback.jpg
> *




let me help u out


----------



## panchosgym (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by panchosgym_@Apr 14 2008, 07:28 PM~10416735
> *http://i190.photobucket.com/albums/z235/my...carshowback.jpg
> *


too light can barely see it


----------



## panchosgym (Oct 25, 2007)

To view & print the registration form, got to: california car clubs (web site) click on shows & events, go to 2008 click on july-aug-sept, click on car show flyer back...(July 19th) if you have problems viewing, contact me @ [email protected] and I will email it to you...


----------



## panchosgym (Oct 25, 2007)

This is the banner for the car show...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by panchosgym_@Apr 15 2008, 07:35 PM~10425178
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## panchosgym (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

so no hop or what :biggrin:


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

WE WILL TRY AND BE THERE FOR THIS SHOW. GOTTA HELP OUT THE COMMUNITY.......PREMIER C.C


----------



## panchosgym (Oct 25, 2007)

At this time, there will not be a hop. Too many unresovled issues that came up...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by panchosgym_@Apr 16 2008, 11:02 AM~10429970
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ANDYOUTHOUGHT (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by panchosgym_@Apr 16 2008, 11:02 AM~10429970
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## panchosgym (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks to Specialized Printing of Fresno for making posters on display at Cool Design, Fat Fender, Carrols Tire & Sierra Running Co.


----------



## black84 (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

Will be there for sure  :thumbsup:


----------



## panchosgym (Oct 25, 2007)

This is the winner of the scooter for the event that I put on in March 22nd "Rabbit Run"


----------



## panchosgym (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## carshowfan (Mar 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by panchosgym_@Apr 16 2008, 11:02 AM~10429970
> *
> 
> 
> ...



i have three question's 


first being that you say no indecent murals that is going to rule out many low riders out there cause ive been going to check out a few shows and most of this guys have some nice looking murals. Are you just not going to let them show?


second how can you have a car show in fresno with no HOP i know that fresno is big on hop's?


Third someone asked if there was a sound off im not a fan of it but i know it will draw more people out to this event?


i will be at the show to look around i dont have a car truck or anything to enter im just out there looking at the nice rides only. i have got to know a few people out there and im making this a new little hobby for me and my son that is into mini trucks.



M.Walker


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by panchosgym_@Apr 18 2008, 07:58 PM~10450330
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## panchosgym (Oct 25, 2007)

In reply to Walker, the issue of indecent murals refers to nudity diplayed. At the time of registration (under my direction) staff will make a evaluation on the mural.If it is determined that there is nudity diplayed, a towel would have to be placed to cover the mural. There is no debate if there is nudity, it has to be covered. This is a family event. On your second question of a car hop. I was unable to secure a sponsor for a hop. The funds needed to conduct a hop are about $1200. The next issue is safety. There are not too many insurance companies that would issue a 1 million dollar rider for a hop, which is what is required.That is a big concern for me. The next issue is property damage. In the middle of July the pavement is very soft. Who will pay for any damage to the blacktop?I couild not secure a sponsor that cover this unexpected expense. Not all Fresno car shows have a hop. On your next question, regarding a sound off. This event has many sponsors. One huge sponsor is First Five of Calif, they would like to see free services provided for children of low income families. Example: free dental exams, free vision exams and free hearing exams. These exams will be conducted during the event. It would not coordinate well having a sound off and trying to give a hearing exam to children. This is why our focus is on family event. Last point is that this is a very complex event and that I am a one man team. I wanted to only take on what I can truly handle. I would like to say that I am working on maybe having a Friday night cruise. I hope that I have answered your questions. If not feel free to give me a call. #559-786-3396


----------



## Lambo Gator (Mar 24, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by panchosgym_@Apr 19 2008, 11:14 AM~10453266
> *In reply to Walker, the issue of indecent murals refers to nudity diplayed. At the time of registration (under my direction) staff will make a evaluation on the mural.If it is determined that there is nudity diplayed, a towel would have to be placed to cover the mural. There is no debate if there is nudity, it has to be covered. This is a family event. On your second question of a car hop. I was unable to secure a sponsor for a hop. The funds needed to conduct a hop are about $1200. The next issue is safety. There are not too many insurance companies that would issue a 1 million dollar rider for a hop, which is what is required.That is a big concern for me. The next issue is property damage. In the middle of July the pavement is very soft. Who will pay for any damage to the blacktop?I couild not secure a sponsor that cover this unexpected expense. Not all Fresno car shows have a hop. On your next question, regarding a sound off. This event has many sponsors. One huge sponsor is First Five of Calif, they would like to see free services provided for children of low income families. Example: free dental exams, free vision exams and free hearing exams. These exams will be conducted during the event. It would not coordinate well having a sound off and trying to give a hearing exam to children. This is why our focus is on family event. Last point is that this is a very complex event and that I am a one man team. I wanted to only take on what I can truly handle. I would like to say that I am working on maybe having a Friday night cruise. I hope that I have answered your questions. If not feel free to give me a call. #559-786-3396
> *


I THINK EVERYONE UNDERSTANDS WHAT YOUR SAYING FAM BUT YOUR PUTTING ON A CARSHOW AND YOU HAVE TO CONSIDER THE NATURE OF EVENTS TO TAKE PLACE THE NUDITY IS WELL UNDERSTOOD BUT A HOPP AND SOUND OFF ARE INGREDIANTS OF MAKING A GOOD SHOW FOR ALL TO ENJOY THE PAVEMENT AND INSURANCE ISSUES COULD OF BEEN LOOKED AT WAY BEFORE ANNOUNCEMENTS WERE MADE WHAT ABOUT ALL THE SPONSORS MENTIONED FAM IS THE CITY SPONSORING AS WELL YOU CANT HAVE A PEANUT BUTTER SANDWICH WITHOUT THE PEANUT BUTTER IS ALL IM SAYING :biggrin:MAYBE A CARSHOW AND DENTAL CHECK UPS HEARING AND VISION DONT MIX WE WILL HAVE TO SEE IS THERE STILL SWEAPSTAKES WERE NOT COMPETING FOR THAT JUS ASKING MAYBE CHANGE LOCATIONS THIS SOUNDS MORE LIKE A HOT ROD SHOW OR A KICK BACK WICH IS COOL IF EVERYONE WANTS TO DO THAT JUST WONDERING WHAT EVERYONE THINKS WERE NOT UPSET JUS TRYING TO FIND OUT ANSWERES BRO THATS ALL PEACE


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

this car show is not just a car show, its a community event. from reading and talking with the promoter theres gonna be alot more to the show then cars. a bit different then most of us are use to. but cant knock the guy for twisting it up a bit. theres quite a few shows that dont have hops or sound offs, take cruising for jesus they dont have either but they do throw a good show in reedley and its always packed there. hell who thought cars and preaching would make a good show, but its worked.  overall this should be a nice show with some nice sweepstake awards for those who enter a car. maybe ill take my nephew to check his ears since he never listens to anybody :biggrin: 


by the way backbumper559 did you guys compete in san berdoo? i didnt see no hop pics.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Apr 20 2008, 12:47 AM~10457747
> *this car show is not just a car show, its a community event. from reading and talking with the promoter theres gonna be alot more to the show then cars. a bit different then most of us are use to. but cant knock the guy for twisting it up a bit. theres quite a few shows that dont have hops or sound offs, take cruising for jesus they dont have either but they do throw a good show in reedley and its always packed there. hell who thought cars and preaching would make a good show, but its worked.  overall this should be a nice show with some nice sweepstake awards for those who enter a car. maybe ill take my nephew to check his ears since he never listens to anybody :biggrin:
> by the way backbumper559 did you guys compete in san berdoo? i didnt see no hop pics.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Apr 20 2008, 12:47 AM~10457747
> *this car show is not just a car show, its a community event. from reading and talking with the promoter theres gonna be alot more to the show then cars. a bit different then most of us are use to. but cant knock the guy for twisting it up a bit. theres quite a few shows that dont have hops or sound offs, take cruising for jesus they dont have either but they do throw a good show in reedley and its always packed there. hell who thought cars and preaching would make a good show, but its worked.  overall this should be a nice show with some nice sweepstake awards for those who enter a car. maybe ill take my nephew to check his ears since he never listens to anybody :biggrin:
> by the way backbumper559 did you guys compete in san berdoo? i didnt see no hop pics.
> *


YEA HE DID COMPETE PICS ARE POSTED I SEEN ONE IN THE LOW VINTAGE THREAD WERE ALL GOING TO THE SHOW IN FRESNO BB559 WANTED PUT IT DOWN FOR THE KIDS WE ALL GOT TO SUPPORT OUR LOCAL SHOWS WE WILL SEE YOU ALL THERE WHATS UP PANCHO


----------



## panchosgym (Oct 25, 2007)

When anybody decides to take on a task, whether it is a bbq in your back yard, planing a family reunion on the coast or a car show, you make a decision on how you want to do things. It is a reflection of the person in charge. Some people may not agree on how you do things. I have a concept, that I wanted to promote a different type of car show, as I told the Chamber of Commerce last year about all the components of this event I informed them that this type of show has never been done before. It takes a lot of vision, experience and dedication to bring it all together.This is why the car show is posted on about 5 or so other websites including Calif Car Clubs. I want to bring in everybody how enjoys showing your car, bike, pedal bike, hot rod, muscle car, pt cruiser and so on. I believe in thinking outside the box. For example have you ever heard of a 52 year old, swimming Alcartaz last year,came in last, out of 400 swimmers he was the only hispanic? Well that was me! Have you ever heard of anybody volunteering to help & work after Hurricane Katrina? Well that was me. Because I am hispanic, does not mean that all I can do is a lowrider show, I have a concept, that is, have a show that no one has seen before. I am proud to step forward and present this idea to everyone. I would like to invite folks to read my profile...


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Apr 20 2008, 01:47 AM~10457747
> *this car show is not just a car show, its a community event. from reading and talking with the promoter theres gonna be alot more to the show then cars. a bit different then most of us are use to. but cant knock the guy for twisting it up a bit. theres quite a few shows that dont have hops or sound offs, take cruising for jesus they dont have either but they do throw a good show in reedley and its always packed there. hell who thought cars and preaching would make a good show, but its worked.  overall this should be a nice show with some nice sweepstake awards for those who enter a car. maybe ill take my nephew to check his ears since he never listens to anybody :biggrin:
> by the way backbumper559 did you guys compete in san berdoo? i didnt see no hop pics.
> *


----------



## panchosgym (Oct 25, 2007)

If anyone can find a sponsor for a hop, I would need the business info, a cashiers check for $1200, insurance binder to cover personal damage & property damage. If someone wanted to bring in iron plates to lay down to protect the pavement that would be fine. If all these issues are in agreement, I would be willing to move forward with the hop...


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by panchosgym_@Apr 20 2008, 10:55 AM~10459342
> * When anybody decides to take on a task, whether it is a bbq in your back yard, planing a family reunion on the coast or a car show, you make a decision on how you want to do things. It is a reflection of the person in charge. Some people may not agree on how you do things. I have a concept, that I wanted to promote a different type of car show, as I told the Chamber of Commerce last year about all the components of this event I informed them that this type of show has never been done before. It takes a lot of vision, experience and dedication to bring it all together.This is why the car show is posted on about 5 or so other websites including Calif Car Clubs. I want to bring in everybody how enjoys showing your car, bike, pedal bike, hot rod, muscle car, pt cruiser and so on. I believe in thinking outside the box. For example have you ever heard of a 52 year old, swimming Alcartaz last year,came in last, out of 400 swimmers he was the only hispanic? Well that was me! Have you ever heard of anybody volunteering to help & work after Hurricane Katrina? Well that was me. Because I am hispanic, does not mean that all I can do is a lowrider show, I have a concept, that is, have a show that no one has seen before. I am proud to step forward and present this idea to everyone. I would like to invite folks to read my profile...
> *


GOOD JOB PANCHO  I SEE WHAT YOUR SAYING I AM TOO VERY DEDICATED I AM VICE CHAIR FOR THE CITY PLANNING COMMISION CHAIRMAN OF THE EVENTS COMMITTEE OF ORANGE COVE AND VOULENTER THOUSANDS OF HOURS A YEAR TO THE COMMUNITY GOING ON 6 YEARS I AM ALSO A MENTOR FOR DISPLACED CHILDREN WHOS PARENTS ARE IN JAIL OR IN PRISON SERVING LIFE I AM ALSO TRYING SOMETHING DIFFERENT THATS WHY I ADDED A CARNIVAL TO MY CARSHOW SPONSORED BY THE CITY WE WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT YOUR SHOW FAMILY SEE YOU SOON


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by panchosgym_@Apr 20 2008, 11:16 AM~10459454
> * If anyone can find a sponsor for a hop, I would need the business info, a cashiers check for $1200, insurance binder to cover personal damage & property damage. If someone wanted to bring in iron plates to lay down to protect the pavement that would be fine. If all these issues are in agreement, I would be willing to move forward with the hop...
> *


Hope to see it happen   :thumbsup:


----------



## panchosgym (Oct 25, 2007)

If someone or some group would like to set up lecture for at risk youth, I would be more than happy to speak to them. This is no cost, just buy me lunch! I am also waiting on Fernando Ramirez (conference chairperson for the Sacramento Chicano Youth Leadership Conference) for the approval to give a lecture on the week of July 26th to Aug 2nd...


----------



## panchosgym (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks to everyone for your support!


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by panchosgym_@Apr 20 2008, 12:16 PM~10459454
> * If anyone can find a sponsor for a hop, I would need the business info, a cashiers check for $1200, insurance binder to cover personal damage & property damage. If someone wanted to bring in iron plates to lay down to protect the pavement that would be fine. If all these issues are in agreement, I would be willing to move forward with the hop...
> *




 



atomic


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Apr 20 2008, 11:56 AM~10459350
> *
> 
> 
> ...




nice pic bro!



c u may 3





damn i think i live in orange cove now lol


atomic


u.s trophy droping the best trophys hands down...


where the price is right and trophy size matters!


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by panchosgym_@Apr 20 2008, 11:16 AM~10459454
> * If anyone can find a sponsor for a hop, I would need the business info, a cashiers check for $1200, insurance binder to cover personal damage & property damage. If someone wanted to bring in iron plates to lay down to protect the pavement that would be fine. If all these issues are in agreement, I would be willing to move forward with the hop...
> *


ITS WORTH A TRY


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Apr 20 2008, 11:45 AM~10459597
> *nice pic bro!
> c u may 3
> damn i think i live in orange cove now lol
> ...


YUP AND ALL MY FIRST PLACE TROPHIES ARE 3 FEET TALL AND WE HAVE 1ST SECOND AND THIRD PLACE IN ALL CATEGORIES THANX ATOMIC YOU GUYS ARE THE BEST HOMES  OH AND A 7 FOOT BEST OVER ALL TROPHY AND 500 DOLLARS FOR BEST IN SHOW :0 :0 :0  :biggrin: 
ALL GOING DOWN IN ORANGE COVE MAY 3RD


----------



## panchosgym (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by panchosgym_@Apr 20 2008, 12:51 PM~10459953
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## panchosgym (Oct 25, 2007)

This is a new magazine for the Central Valley 1st issue, for more info; www.cvrides.com or [email protected]


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by panchosgym_@Apr 21 2008, 04:09 PM~10468675
> *
> 
> 
> ...


where can we get one?


----------



## panchosgym (Oct 25, 2007)

Send me a test email to : [email protected] and I will email you a attachment or call Central Valley Advertisements 559-477-6843


----------



## panchosgym (Oct 25, 2007)

To view the entire magazine, go to lowrider general forum, look for Central Valley Magazine, new Central Cal magazine


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by panchosgym_@Apr 22 2008, 07:57 PM~10480454
> * To view the entire magazine, go to lowrider general forum, look for Central Valley Magazine, new Central Cal magazine
> *


thats my homie ron from central valley advertising he will be in orange cove with everyone else


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Apr 22 2008, 08:11 PM~10480609
> *thats my homie ron from central valley advertising he will be in orange cove with everyone else
> *


----------



## panchosgym (Oct 25, 2007)

En Control will be performing at the car show, times to be announced...


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by panchosgym_@Apr 24 2008, 01:44 PM~10494557
> * En Control will be performing at the car show, times to be announced...
> *



very good band


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by panchosgym_@Apr 24 2008, 01:44 PM~10494557
> * En Control will be performing at the car show, times to be announced...
> *


PANCO SEE YOU IN ORANGE COVE MAY 3RD ILL HAVE YOUR SPOT READY CARNALE


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by panchosgym_@Apr 24 2008, 01:44 PM~10494557
> * En Control will be performing at the car show, times to be announced...
> *


  x2


----------



## panchosgym (Oct 25, 2007)

Good looking out...


> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Apr 24 2008, 02:03 PM~10494732
> *PANCO SEE YOU IN ORANGE COVE MAY 3RD ILL HAVE YOUR SPOT READY CARNALE
> *


----------



## panchosgym (Oct 25, 2007)

This person contacted me looking for people who want to show their rides with models in a photoshoot. This is in Fresno, Sat. from 6pm to 9pm at Herndon & Palm (S W corner) contact for more info Freddie 493-0480 or Ruben 477-8000 or Bryan 790-9652 pass the word...


----------



## panchosgym (Oct 25, 2007)

Announcement: Dragen will be designing the logo for the t-shirts, rough draft should be out in a week or so... (car show flyers designed by Dragen)


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by panchosgym_@Apr 29 2008, 04:06 PM~10534098
> * Announcement: Dragen will be designing the logo for the t-shirts, rough draft should be out in a week or so... (car show flyers designed by Dragen)
> *


----------



## panchosgym (Oct 25, 2007)

Dennis Pipkin will be bringing in his "funny car" to show and fire it up for kids, bring your camera!


----------



## panchosgym (Oct 25, 2007)

This is the project by the City of Fresno that is the beneficiary of proceeds from the 2 mile walk/run & the 5k race. Called "Universally Accessiblle Park"


----------



## panchosgym (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## 1 bad 70 elco (Feb 13, 2008)

THIS CAR WILL BE ON DISPLAY !  










BUY YOUR RAFFLE TICKETS HERE !  










MY HOMIE HERE IS CALLING OUT ALL YOU HOPPERS!!!! LOL :biggrin:


----------



## panchosgym (Oct 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1 bad 70 elco_@May 9 2008, 06:55 AM~10614579
> *THIS CAR WILL BE ON DISPLAY !
> 
> 
> ...


 Get with me in the morning of the car show, I will find a "special spot" for your vehicle display.If you can arrive early for set up. If you have any questions, call [email protected] 559-786-3396


----------



## panchosgym (Oct 25, 2007)

Black tie event, sponsored by Fresno Area Hispanic Chamber of Commerce. From left to right - my wife Romelia, middle Graciela Moreno ABC Channel 30, and myself...


----------



## panchosgym (Oct 25, 2007)

Announcement : A meeting with Ken Takeuchi, race director for Pro Race Group of Fresno will take place on Wed. 21st to discuss the possibilty of having Ken and his people do the official timing and score keeping for this event. Pro Race Group manages about 26 walking & running events in Central Calif. For a complete listing of all events go to ( pro race group.com)


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1 bad 70 elco_@May 9 2008, 06:55 AM~10614579
> *THIS CAR WILL BE ON DISPLAY !
> 
> 
> ...


raffle for the car is the 13th this show is on the 19th :uh:


----------



## panchosgym (Oct 25, 2007)

Announcement : Street Low Magazine will out at this event! thank you, Gilbert


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by panchosgym_@May 23 2008, 05:05 PM~10722883
> *Announcement :  Street Low Magazine will out at this event!                        thank you, Gilbert
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

NO HOPP *** BOY :biggrin:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

THE CHOLO DJ IS THERE


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@May 27 2008, 02:58 AM~10744120
> *THE CHOLO DJ IS THERE
> *


  :thumbsup: see you there hopefully


----------



## panchosgym (Oct 25, 2007)

Here is the line up for the (4) d.j.'s that will be performing: on stage D.J. Street Sound along with D.J. N.V. at the corner of Fresno St & O St. D.J. El Cholo from L.A. at the corner of Mariposa St. & P St. D.J. Trini the Man from Santa Maria. A BIG GRACIAS to all the D.J.'s donating thier time for this event!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by panchosgym_@Jun 2 2008, 03:06 PM~10781739
> * Here is the line up for the (4) d.j.'s that will be performing: on stage D.J. Street Sound along with D.J. N.V.    at the corner of Fresno St & O St. D.J. El Cholo from L.A.    at the corner of Mariposa St. & P St. D.J. Trini the Man from Santa Maria. A BIG GRACIAS to all the D.J.'s donating thier time for this event!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## panchosgym (Oct 25, 2007)

Special apperance: Lance Brooks from the City of Visalia Police Dept will displaying his modified police car equiped with hydros, wire wheels, sound system and custom interior!


----------



## LINDSAY BOI (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by panchosgym_@Jun 6 2008, 05:14 PM~10815690
> * Special apperance: Lance Brooks from the City of Visalia Police Dept will displaying his modified police car equiped with hydros, wire wheels, sound system and custom interior!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by panchosgym_@Jun 6 2008, 06:14 PM~10815690
> * Special apperance: Lance Brooks from the City of Visalia Police Dept will displaying his modified police car equiped with hydros, wire wheels, sound system and custom interior!
> *


  uffin:


----------



## panchosgym (Oct 25, 2007)

Total number of flyers distributed to date: about 5,000!!!!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by panchosgym_@Jun 9 2008, 05:28 PM~10832777
> * Total number of flyers distributed to date: about 5,000!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## panchosgym (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## panchosgym (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## panchosgym (Oct 25, 2007)

Another Sponsor: Rock Auto.com out of Madison Wisconsin! thank you, Ashley!


----------



## panchosgym (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks to Rene @ Showtime Metal Polishing, Roy with the Dukes of Cen Cal, Ed Galvan with Galvans Classic Car Show & Tony Martinez ( d.j. street sound) for your support!


----------



## htdt63 (Mar 30, 2006)

ALSO ON THAT DAY 7-19-08 THERE WILL BE THE NEW STYLE AND IMPALAS "FUN IN THE SUN PICNIC''@ BEARDBROOK PARK IN MODESTO CA. THATS ONE NOT TO MISS!!!!
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by htdt63_@Jun 16 2008, 07:27 PM~10883790
> *ALSO  ON THAT DAY 7-19-08 THERE WILL BE  THE NEW STYLE AND  IMPALAS "FUN IN THE SUN PICNIC''@ BEARDBROOK PARK IN MODESTO CA.  THATS ONE NOT TO MISS!!!!
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


2 good events on the same day WOW! :thumbsup:


----------



## panchosgym (Oct 25, 2007)

We are about 30 days from the Downtown Fresno Car & Bike Show!


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)




----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by panchosgym_@Feb 19 2008, 08:40 PM~9982605
> *FRESNO AREA HISPANIC CHAMBER of COMMERCE PRESENTS 1ST ANNUAL CAR & BIKE SHOW  SAT JULY 19, 2008  DOWNTOWN FRESNO ( FRESNO ST. & N STREET)BEST IN SHOW CASH PRIZES ARE: $500 BEST CAR $500 BEST TRUCK $500 BEST S.U.V. $500 BEST CONVERTABLE $500 BEST IMPORT/EURO $500 BEST BOMB BEST M/C $300 BEST PEDAL BIKE $300  PLUS 9 PLAQUE CATEGORIES, FEATURING A HEALTH & FITNESS EXPO AND A 2 MILE WALK/RUN & A 5K RACE SPONSORED BY ABC CHANNEL 30, FOOD & VENDOR BOOTHS, DJ STREET SOUND & DJ N.V. PLUS LIVE ENTERTAINMENT, FREE ADMISSION & FREE PARKING, SHOW STARTS AT 10 AM, FLYER IS NOT OUT UNTILL THURSDAY OR FRIDAY THIS WEEK, FEES PRE REG VEHICLES $15 AFTER 7-12-08 $25  PRE REG BIKES & MOTORCYCLES $10 AFTER 7-12-08 $15 STAGING OF VEHICLES START AT 6 AM, LIMITED OVERSIZED VEHICLE DISPLAY AVIALABLE WITH ADVANCE PAID REG ONLY! YOU CAN MAIL YOUR REG TO F.A.H.C. of C. 1028 N. FULTON # 101 FRESNO CA. 93728 INCLUDE NAME,ADDRESS,ZIP,PHONE,YEAR,MAKE,MODEL CONTACT INFO FRANK 559-786-3396 or [email protected]  EVENT CORDINATOR CONTACT AT CHAMBER of COMMERCE ANNA 559-222-8705 THIS IS A FAMILY EVENT! NO ALCOHOL.
> *


looks interesting... seing hotrods mixed with lolos...lol..wow. hope it turns out to be a good event like the one in Modesto with all those P.T cruisers.. that show was off the hook!! ( new ideas) so what is the schedulle like ? i know staging is from like 6 to 10 am but how you doing the miles run running the show and the raffle and all that ? just curious oh and what time trophys b awarded and will it mixed with the ppl running ??? :biggrin:


----------



## SocioS-02 (Aug 29, 2006)

can we BBQ at the show let me know so i can take my grill :biggrin:


----------



## mygym (Jul 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SocioS-02_@Jun 18 2008, 09:32 AM~10896416
> *can we BBQ at the show let me know so i can take my grill :biggrin:
> *


Sorry, no bbq grills...


----------



## mygym (Jul 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Jun 17 2008, 10:57 PM~10894450
> *looks interesting... seing hotrods mixed with lolos...lol..wow. hope it turns out to be a good event like the one in Modesto with all those P.T cruisers.. that show was off the hook!! ( new ideas) so what is the schedulle like ? i know staging is from like 6 to 10 am but how you doing the miles run running the show and the raffle and all that ? just curious oh and what time trophys b awarded and will it mixed with the ppl running ??? :biggrin:
> *


I think you are talking about the 2 mile walk/run & the 5k race. At 6:30 the 2 mile race will start at Mariposa & N st. and head on thier route east towards the courthouse. The 5k race runners will start at 6:45 and run the same route except a longer route. Ken, a race director from Fresno will be in charge of that event. He will have volunteers helping him.The grand prize raffle will be given away around 4 or 4:30 the same as the trophy presentation. (p.s. mygym and panchosgym are the same person) This is a complex event, with a little bit of help, we will pull it off...


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Jun 17 2008, 10:57 PM~10894450
> *looks interesting... seing hotrods mixed with lolos...lol..wow. hope it turns out to be a good event like the one in Modesto with all those P.T cruisers.. that show was off the hook!! ( new ideas) so what is the schedulle like ? i know staging is from like 6 to 10 am but how you doing the miles run running the show and the raffle and all that ? just curious oh and what time trophys b awarded and will it mixed with the ppl running ??? :biggrin:
> *


so u liked the event in modesto, i was hoping i would get some good feedback that event, was thrown by me, organized the whole thing myself, dam near did everything my self that day too, since some of my friends who were helping just wanted to drink all my beer and sit there. big thanks to joey and ralph the street low judges for coming through and judging the cars. they will also be judging the downtown fresno show. so no one has to worry about the judging, they are as fair as they get. and if u like the diverse cars at the show, check out my next show, august 10th in stockton, and i also invite all cars there, and alot of hot rods, and pts, and low lows come out to that one.


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mygym_@Jun 18 2008, 05:40 PM~10900496
> *I think you are talking about the 2 mile walk/run & the 5k race. At 6:30 the 2 mile race will start at Mariposa & N st. and head on thier route east towards the courthouse. The 5k race runners will start at 6:45 and run the same route except a longer route. Ken, a race director from Fresno will be in charge of that event. He will have volunteers helping him.The grand prize raffle will be given away around 4 or 4:30 the same as the trophy presentation. (p.s. mygym and panchosgym are the same person) This is a complex event, with a little bit of help, we will pull it off...
> *


hi frank, this is bobby, i have that euro from creativity i seen u in orange cove passing out flyers we chatted for a second, ralph the guy judging, brought some flyers to my show last week and i passed them out to the pt cruisers and let them know u added their class, ralph also let alot of them know about the show. just wondering if u bumping the euro prize money back to 500. and taking it back to euro or import, i know it wouldnt make sense to give it to both. joey and ralph had mentioned u were deciding what to do. also i just sent in my registration, and would like to be placed next to jerry from showoffs, with the blazer, im gonna be coming down to his house early and gonna be leaving from there. i know u only have limited spaces for full displays.


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Jun 18 2008, 09:41 PM~10902557
> *so u liked the event in modesto, i was hoping i would get some good feedback that event, was thrown by me, organized the whole thing myself, dam near did everything my self that day too, since some of my friends who were helping just wanted to drink all my beer and sit there. big thanks to joey and ralph the street low judges for coming through and judging the cars. they will also be judging the downtown fresno show. so no one has to worry about the judging, they are as fair as they get. and if u like the diverse cars at the show, check out my next show, august 10th in stockton, and i also invite all cars there, and alot of hot rods, and pts, and low lows come out to that one.
> *


 :biggrin: yup I did.. wasn't small nor big just think came out alright... came down from san jose and at your show i didn't felt out of place.. lol. you know some shows are so big that some times crowds stick together ?? but your show was hella koo and those pts where koo to watch... well send me a reminder for the next show.. Oh by the way my kids was the ones with the two green pixie 16 inch bikes..by the stage...late and you did a great job at your show.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mygym_@Jun 18 2008, 05:40 PM~10900496
> *I think you are talking about the 2 mile walk/run & the 5k race. At 6:30 the 2 mile race will start at Mariposa & N st. and head on thier route east towards the courthouse. The 5k race runners will start at 6:45 and run the same route except a longer route. Ken, a race director from Fresno will be in charge of that event. He will have volunteers helping him.The grand prize raffle will be given away around 4 or 4:30 the same as the trophy presentation. (p.s. mygym and panchosgym are the same person) This is a complex event, with a little bit of help, we will pull it off...
> *


I was actually talking about the lolos show.. if it was gonna be over all at the same time and if you had a schedulle?? :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Jun 19 2008, 01:16 AM~10903759
> *:biggrin: yup I did.. wasn't small nor big just think came out alright... came down from san jose and at your show i didn't felt out of place.. lol. you know some shows are so big that some times crowds stick together ?? but your show was hella koo and those pts where koo to watch... well send me a reminder for the next show.. Oh by the way my kids was the ones with the two green pixie 16 inch bikes..by the stage...late and you did a great job at your show.. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## panchosgym (Oct 25, 2007)

This is a Free Event, Downtown Fresno...


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## panchosgym (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## panchosgym (Oct 25, 2007)

This is going to be one BIG SHOW WITH SUPER PAYOUTS! Inviting all clubs & solo riders come out. Gracias to all & pass the word...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by panchosgym_@Jun 23 2008, 05:11 PM~10934934
> * This is going to be one BIG SHOW WITH SUPER PAYOUTS! Inviting all clubs & solo riders come out. Gracias to all & pass the word...
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

EASTSIDE WILL BE THERE


----------



## brougham swanga (Feb 3, 2008)

ia there going to be a hopp for the lowriders??????


----------



## panchosgym (Oct 25, 2007)

We could not make a hopp happen, this year...


----------



## panchosgym (Oct 25, 2007)

The event has been moved one street east to P street in front of city hall building. Including the main stage...


----------



## C-Lo Productions (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## 3wishz (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ESIDECADDY_@Jun 23 2008, 08:18 PM~10935993
> *EASTSIDE WILL BE THERE
> *


----------



## panchosgym (Oct 25, 2007)

There are 14 days to mail in your registrations... July 12th deadline!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by panchosgym_@Jun 27 2008, 06:18 AM~10962368
> * There are 14 days to mail in your registrations... July 12th deadline!
> *


cant wait  :thumbsup:


----------



## C-Lo Productions (Aug 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## panchosgym (Oct 25, 2007)

New Sponsor! Cooks Communication of Fresno, thank you Bob!


----------



## C-Lo Productions (Aug 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## panchosgym (Oct 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tufenuf_@Feb 21 2008, 11:06 AM~9995395
> *were gonna put fresno on the map with all these shows first come the shows second comes the support from all the locos oh i mean all the locals then come all the out of towners
> *


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)




----------



## panchosgym (Oct 25, 2007)

Another sponsor: Quinn Rental Power of Fresno!


----------



## panchosgym (Oct 25, 2007)

There are food & vendor booths still available, call Anna @ 222-8705 (12x12 $200)


----------



## panchosgym (Oct 25, 2007)

Another sponsor: Blue Cross (anthem) and First Health Medical


----------



## panchosgym (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks to our media sponsors: ABC 30 La Buena Radio Beso Radio ESPN Sports


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by panchosgym_@Jul 3 2008, 10:20 AM~11005282
> * Thanks to our media sponsors: ABC 30  La Buena Radio  Beso Radio  ESPN Sports
> *


 :thumbsup: good sponsors


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ESIDECADDY_@Jun 23 2008, 07:18 PM~10935993
> *EASTSIDE WILL BE THERE
> *


----------



## panchosgym (Oct 25, 2007)

More sponsors: El Mexicano Marquez Brothers of Fresno!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

14 days :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## panchosgym (Oct 25, 2007)

DRIVING DIRECTIONS for all out of town visitors & entries: from hwy 99 north, take the Fresno St. exit, turn left at the light, stay on Fresno st to M st._______ from hwy 99 south, take the Fresno St. exit, turn right at the light, stay straight on Fresno st. to M st.


----------



## panchosgym (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## panchosgym (Oct 25, 2007)

Here is the category list: code: o=original s=street m=mild c=custom f=full (sweepstakes entries must be full radical)__CARS _1940 & under o-s-c----1950's, o-s-c----1960's, o-s-m-f----1960's, convert-o-s-m-f----1970's, s-m-f-----1980's, s-m-f-----1990's, s-c-----2000's, s-c-----luxury, s-m-f-----euro's, s-m-f-----import's, s-m-f-----wagon/panel, o-s-c-----sports cars, s-c-----muscle/hot-rod,s-c-----pt/cruiser, s-c-----bugs,s-c------------TRUCKS: 1950's, & under o-s-c-----1960's, s-c-----1970's, s-c----1980's, s-c----1990's, s-m-f----2000's, s-m-f----mini truck,s-m-f---mini suv, s-m-f-----fullsize suv,sm-f-el-----camino/ranchero, s-m-f-------PEDAL BIKES, 16" 2 wheel, s-m-f-----20" 2 wheel,s-m-f-----3 wheel, s-m-f----------MOTORCYCLES: fullsize, s-c------designer, s-c-----SPECIALITY AWARDS: best of; paint, engine,hydros,air bags,interior,mural,most members-car club, m/cycles,pedal bikes


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by panchosgym_@Jul 5 2008, 07:02 PM~11019261
> *Here is the category list:  code: o=original  s=street  m=mild  c=custom  f=full (sweepstakes entries must be full radical)__CARS _1940 & under o-s-c----1950's, o-s-c----1960's, o-s-m-f----1960's, convert-o-s-m-f----1970's, s-m-f-----1980's, s-m-f-----1990's, s-c-----2000's, s-c-----luxury, s-m-f-----euro's, s-m-f-----import's, s-m-f-----wagon/panel, o-s-c-----sports cars, s-c-----muscle/hot-rod,s-c-----pt/cruiser, s-c-----bugs,s-c------------TRUCKS: 1950's, & under o-s-c-----1960's, s-c-----1970's, s-c----1980's, s-c----1990's, s-m-f----2000's, s-m-f----mini truck,s-m-f---mini suv, s-m-f-----fullsize suv,sm-f-el-----camino/ranchero, s-m-f-------PEDAL BIKES, 16" 2 wheel, s-m-f-----20" 2 wheel,s-m-f-----3 wheel, s-m-f----------MOTORCYCLES: fullsize, s-c------designer, s-c-----SPECIALITY AWARDS:  best of; paint, engine,hydros,air bags,interior,mural,most members-car club, m/cycles,pedal bikes
> *


  :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by panchosgym_@Jul 5 2008, 07:02 PM~11019261
> *Here is the category list:  code: o=original  s=street  m=mild  c=custom  f=full (sweepstakes entries must be full radical)__CARS _1940 & under o-s-c----1950's, o-s-c----1960's, o-s-m-f----1960's, convert-o-s-m-f----1970's, s-m-f-----1980's, s-m-f-----1990's, s-c-----2000's, s-c-----luxury, s-m-f-----euro's, s-m-f-----import's, s-m-f-----wagon/panel, o-s-c-----sports cars, s-c-----muscle/hot-rod,s-c-----pt/cruiser, s-c-----bugs,s-c------------TRUCKS: 1950's, & under o-s-c-----1960's, s-c-----1970's, s-c----1980's, s-c----1990's, s-m-f----2000's, s-m-f----mini truck,s-m-f---mini suv, s-m-f-----fullsize suv,sm-f-el-----camino/ranchero, s-m-f-------PEDAL BIKES, 16" 2 wheel, s-m-f-----20" 2 wheel,s-m-f-----3 wheel, s-m-f----------MOTORCYCLES: fullsize, s-c------designer, s-c-----SPECIALITY AWARDS:  best of; paint, engine,hydros,air bags,interior,mural,most members-car club, m/cycles,pedal bikes
> *


was up pancho.. will bikes also be judge for best chrome. best bag - hydros candy murals also ?? :biggrin:


----------



## panchosgym (Oct 25, 2007)

Sorry bro, the specialty awards apply to vehicles...(except most p/bike members)


----------



## panchosgym (Oct 25, 2007)

More sponsors to the list; The Fresno Grizzlies & The Sheriffs Foundation!


----------



## gameisthick (Oct 5, 2007)

what time is the line up 4 the show :biggrin:


----------



## panchosgym (Oct 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gameisthick_@Jul 6 2008, 12:22 PM~11022256
> *what time is the line up 4 the show  :biggrin:
> *


You can begin to line up at about 5:30 or so, as soon as we are set up for registrations we will start processing...


----------



## panchosgym (Oct 25, 2007)

Another sponsor! Fresno Councilmember Henry T. Perea


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## panchosgym (Oct 25, 2007)

Another sponsor : Sprint Wireless


----------



## 3wishz (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by panchosgym_@Jul 7 2008, 06:45 PM~11031524
> * Another sponsor!  Fresno Councilmember Henry T. Perea
> *


HENRY.........HE'S AN EASTSIDER...........


----------



## panchosgym (Oct 25, 2007)

If anyone is coming from the Visalia area, Lance from Visalia P.D. has a special equipped police car, ( has hydros, wire wheels, custom interior,sound system and a light bar ) he has a trailer and would like someone to pull it to the car show. I am willing to help with gas.


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by panchosgym_@Jul 8 2008, 06:05 PM~11040952
> * If anyone is coming from the Visalia area, Lance from Visalia P.D. has a special equipped police car, ( has hydros, wire wheels, custom interior,sound system and a light bar ) he has a trailer and would like someone to pull it to the car show. I am willing to help with gas.
> *


   :thumbsup:


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

after this great show dont forget to hit up this one too


----------



## panchosgym (Oct 25, 2007)

Thank You Channel 30 for television commercials (during the 6 & 6:30 news)


----------



## panchosgym (Oct 25, 2007)

Here are the list of medical providers that will provide free medical checkups: Community Medical Centers, Valley Childrens Hospital, American Red Cross & American Heart Association


----------



## panchosgym (Oct 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ESIDECADDY_@Jun 23 2008, 07:18 PM~10935993
> *EASTSIDE WILL BE THERE
> *


Thank You Eastside C.C. for your support!


----------



## panchosgym (Oct 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by panchosgym_@Jul 5 2008, 07:02 PM~11019261
> *Here is the category list:  code: o=original  s=street  m=mild  c=custom  f=full (sweepstakes entries must be full radical)__CARS _1940 & under o-s-c----1950's, o-s-c----1960's, o-s-m-f----1960's, convert-o-s-m-f----1970's, s-m-f-----1980's, s-m-f-----1990's, s-c-----2000's, s-c-----luxury, s-m-f-----euro's, s-m-f-----import's, s-m-f-----wagon/panel, o-s-c-----sports cars, s-c-----muscle/hot-rod,s-c-----pt/cruiser, s-c-----bugs,s-c------------TRUCKS: 1950's, & under o-s-c-----1960's, s-c-----1970's, s-c----1980's, s-c----1990's, s-m-f----2000's, s-m-f----mini truck,s-m-f---mini suv, s-m-f-----fullsize suv,sm-f-el-----camino/ranchero, s-m-f-------PEDAL BIKES, 16" 2 wheel, s-m-f-----20" 2 wheel,s-m-f-----3 wheel, s-m-f----------MOTORCYCLES: fullsize, s-c------designer, s-c-----SPECIALITY AWARDS:  best of; paint, engine,hydros,air bags,interior,mural,most members-car club, m/cycles,pedal bikes
> *


 Here is the category list...


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

WHATS UP PANCHO WE WILL SEE U THERE FAMILY


----------



## panchosgym (Oct 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Jul 11 2008, 04:29 PM~11066537
> *WHATS UP PANCHO WE WILL SEE U THERE FAMILY
> *


Thanks for your support!


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

looking forward to the show


----------



## panchosgym (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks to K-JEWEL 99.3 FM Fresno for P.S.A.'s ( public service announcements)


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)




----------



## panchosgym (Oct 25, 2007)

Announcement: My son Michael (17) will be playing his guitar on stage for his 1st public appearance! He will be playing to the backing track of Black Magic Woman by Carlos Santana!


----------



## panchosgym (Oct 25, 2007)

Sat. event registrations will be accepted on your visa, master card or debit card...


----------



## panchosgym (Oct 25, 2007)

All registrations line up on Fresno Street, (facing east) from O street all the way back to M street, park on the curb...i will have someone there with a instructions & a radio...


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

can we just show up on sat and reg then :biggrin:


----------



## panchosgym (Oct 25, 2007)

Yes, but all traffic will line up on Fresno st. (except pre-reg will move to the front of the line)


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

See you On Sat.....


----------



## panchosgym (Oct 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Jul 14 2008, 03:56 PM~11086515
> *See you  On Sat.....
> *


Thanks for your support!


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Jul 14 2008, 03:56 PM~11086515
> *See you  On Sat.....
> *



x2


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

what time do we have to be there sat :dunno:


----------



## hmw99civic (Dec 16, 2007)

DOES SOME ONE N FRESNO KNOWS WEN ITS DA LAST DAY OF CRIUSING IN KINGS CANYON STREET?????????????????????? :biggrin:


----------



## panchosgym (Oct 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by felix96_@Jul 15 2008, 11:08 AM~11093703
> *what time do we have to be there sat  :dunno:
> *


Anytime between 6 & 10 am...


----------



## just4imz (Jul 24, 2007)

what time does the show run from? start to finish? thank you for the info.


----------



## panchosgym (Oct 25, 2007)

Show starts at 10 am to about 5pm... note; some of you might want to check out the 2 mile walkers & runners (starts at 6:30) and the 5k run (starts at 6:45) and the kids run (starts at 7am)


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by panchosgym_@Jul 15 2008, 04:08 PM~11096562
> *Anytime between 6 & 10 am...
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

IM THERE


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Jul 15 2008, 09:38 PM~11099094
> *IM THERE
> *


See you there Mike......


----------



## 3wishz (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by panchosgym_@Jul 11 2008, 05:05 PM~11066381
> *Here is the category list...
> *


is there best pearl........... :biggrin:


----------



## panchosgym (Oct 25, 2007)

There is no best pearl... :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

is there room for vendors? I need a 10x20 how much and what time vendors have to be set up?


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

3 more days :0


----------



## DROPTOP4 (Jun 21, 2002)

Is there best flake and best white wall? :biggrin:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

is there best wagon :biggrin:


----------



## panchosgym (Oct 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Jul 16 2008, 03:58 PM~11105390
> *is there best wagon  :biggrin:
> *


  There is a original, street & custom for wagon... (No best of show wagon)


----------



## panchosgym (Oct 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 16 2008, 10:37 AM~11102970
> *is there room for vendors? I need a 10x20 how much and what time vendors have to be set up?
> *


It is too late for vendors...


----------



## panchosgym (Oct 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DROPTOP4_@Jul 16 2008, 03:43 PM~11105262
> *Is there best flake and best white wall? :biggrin:
> *


 Best paint only...


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Jul 15 2008, 09:38 PM~11099094
> *IM THERE
> *


was up mike it was nice seing you at the Imperials.. :biggrin: you at fresno..!! :biggrin:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ORALE LATINO66, LEMME KNOW WHO U R AT THE FRESNO SHOW.


----------



## panchosgym (Oct 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Jul 16 2008, 09:23 PM~11108122
> *ORALE LATINO66, LEMME KNOW WHO U R AT THE FRESNO SHOW.
> *


     Welcome to FRESNO!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by panchosgym_@Jul 16 2008, 04:40 PM~11105763
> *It is too late for vendors...
> *



no love from Fresno


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 17 2008, 12:37 PM~11112634
> *no love from Fresno
> *


Pinche Yoron LMAO Nos, vemos el Domingo..


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

I TOLD YOU ABOUT THIS SHOW ALOOOOOONG TIME AGO FOOLIO, AND YOU SAID YOU WERE GOING SOMEWHERE ELSE, YA VES!!! EL RAIDER


----------



## panchosgym (Oct 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Jul 17 2008, 05:20 PM~11114861
> *I TOLD YOU ABOUT THIS SHOW ALOOOOOONG TIME AGO FOOLIO, AND YOU SAID YOU WERE GOING SOMEWHERE ELSE, YA VES!!! EL RAIDER
> *


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

LET'EM IN FRANK!!!


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)




----------



## panchosgym (Oct 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jul 17 2008, 09:29 PM~11116999
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WELCOME ALL CLUBS & SOLO RIDERS TO THE DOWNTOWN FRESNO CAR & BIKE SHOW!


----------



## panchosgym (Oct 25, 2007)

Panchos carucha...


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Jul 17 2008, 04:05 PM~11114329
> *Pinche Yoron LMAO Nos, vemos el Domingo..
> *





piche putito dri9ve safe homie


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

Seen it in the central valley mag. Looks good homie




> _Originally posted by panchosgym_@Jul 18 2008, 06:07 AM~11118917
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by panchosgym_@Jul 5 2008, 07:22 AM~11016677
> *
> 
> 
> ...


are all winners getting $100 or is it only 1st place winners  :dunno:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Jul 17 2008, 05:20 PM~11114861
> *I TOLD YOU ABOUT THIS SHOW ALOOOOOONG TIME AGO FOOLIO, AND YOU SAID YOU WERE GOING SOMEWHERE ELSE, YA VES!!! EL RAIDER
> *



it's all good homie  I'll be there for the STREETLOW in 8/17/08


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)




----------



## panchosgym (Oct 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by felix96_@Jul 18 2008, 04:12 PM~11123002
> *are all winners getting $100 or is it only 1st place winners   :dunno:
> *


Specialty awards get $100 each ( best paint, interior, etc)


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by panchosgym_@Jul 19 2008, 02:58 AM~11126264
> *Specialty awards get $100 each ( best paint, interior, etc)
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by panchosgym_@Jul 15 2008, 06:50 PM~11097251
> * Show starts at 10 am to about 5pm...  note; some of you might want to check out the 2 mile walkers & runners (starts at 6:30) and the 5k run (starts at 6:45) and the kids run (starts at 7am)
> *


running late.. :biggrin: keep the doors open for my kids bikes..lol.. :biggrin:


----------



## panchosgym (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks to everybody who attended the Downtown Fresno Car & Bike Show on Sat. Thanks to all volunteers, performers for their time, all of the behind the scene people that made this event possible,thanks to Lance from Visalia P.D. for your tricked out police special, thanks to the D.J.'s, sound techs, stage presonnel, all vendors, car clubs, solo riders,race participants,sponsors. I hope everyone who attended had a good time on a different kind of car show.thanks to all, Frank, event coordinator...(pancho)


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## chzmo (Mar 23, 2007)

Had a good time thanks


----------



## biglou75 (May 3, 2007)

any pics :biggrin:


----------



## panchosgym (Oct 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by biglou75_@Jul 20 2008, 02:49 PM~11133340
> *any pics :biggrin:
> *


Gilbert with Street Low Magazine told me that he will someone out to take pics...Anybody see them out there?


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

thats all the pics i got the rest are lowrider bikes :biggrin:


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## silvercaprice (Jul 13, 2007)

Hey Frank we had a great time yesterday....thanks


----------



## panchosgym (Oct 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by silvercaprice_@Jul 20 2008, 07:51 PM~11135111
> *Hey Frank we had a great time yesterday....thanks
> *


Thanks for your support!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

STREET LOW WAS PASSING OUT FLIERS, BUT I SAW NO CAMERA.


----------



## panchosgym (Oct 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Jul 21 2008, 08:05 AM~11138057
> *STREET LOW WAS PASSING OUT FLIERS, BUT I SAW NO CAMERA.
> *


  Thanks for cranking up the tunes in your corner! GOOD JOB MIKE!


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Jul 21 2008, 08:05 AM~11138057
> *STREET LOW WAS PASSING OUT FLIERS, BUT I SAW NO CAMERA.
> *


There were pictures taken........


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## chzmo (Mar 23, 2007)




----------



## panchosgym (Oct 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Jul 21 2008, 03:38 PM~11141677
> *There were pictures taken........
> *


  Thanks for sharing your pics!


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

great pics :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

great pics, but it does not seem like a lot of people  glad I did not make the trip :biggrin:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 22 2008, 12:18 PM~11149555
> *great pics, but it does not seem like a lot of people    glad I did not make the trip  :biggrin:
> *


Pinche yoron LMOA Thats it your banned for next year...... :biggrin: 
C you in Fresno Aug 17.......


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Jul 22 2008, 09:23 PM~11155082
> *Pinche yoron LMOA Thats it your banned for next year...... :biggrin:
> C you in Fresno Aug 17.......
> *



better watch out hes gonna have his attack dog tear your ass up :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by panchosgym_@Jul 20 2008, 08:39 AM~11131488
> * Thanks to everybody who attended the Downtown Fresno Car & Bike Show on Sat. Thanks to all volunteers, performers for their time, all of the behind the scene people that made this event possible,thanks to Lance from Visalia P.D. for your tricked out police special, thanks to the D.J.'s, sound techs, stage presonnel, all vendors, car clubs, solo riders,race participants,sponsors. I hope everyone who attended had a good time on a different kind of car show.thanks to all, Frank, event coordinator...(pancho)
> *



my familia had a great time Frank thanks


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

la sancha


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)




----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

EASTSIDE C.C showing strong, so who payed for the bbq?????? :biggrin:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

my kids bikes :biggrin:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

thanks for a great show frank, we had alot of fun, thats my homies car, la sancha, him, me with my euro, and my boy jerry with the blazer, sunset dreams, all won sweepstakes that day, and went home, slept for 3 hours, and went to monterey the next day for the street low show, and all 3 of us won sweepstakes there, was a rough ass weekeend, with no sleep, but well worth it, sweeping sweepstakes everywhere we go. big props to both of them, for hitting the drive with me, didnt think they would make it. but they did.



> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jul 22 2008, 09:51 PM~11155330
> *la sancha
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Jul 22 2008, 10:20 PM~11155584
> *thanks for a great show frank, we had alot of fun, thats my homies car, la sancha, him, me with my euro, and my boy jerry with the blazer, sunset dreams, all won sweepstakes that day, and went home, slept for 3 hours, and went to monterey the next day for the street low show, and all 3 of us won  sweepstakes there, was a rough ass weekeend, with no sleep, but well worth it, sweeping sweepstakes everywhere we go. big props to both of them, for hitting the drive with me, didnt think they would make it. but they did.
> *


It was coo meeting you homie, your ride is bad ass, we also went to slm show after the Fresno show, still hurting, congrats on your wins


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

This was a good show for being a first annual. Much thanks to Frank for doing pretty much all the hard work. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

IT WAS COOL, I WAS THERE DOES ANYBODY KNOW THAT????


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

Coool Ass pics...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Jul 28 2008, 01:36 PM~11198083
> *IT WAS COOL, I WAS THERE DOES ANYBODY KNOW THAT????
> *


Yes but I didnt get a chance to stop by and say whats up, but I will catch you at the next show need some cds :biggrin:


----------



## panchosgym (Oct 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Jul 28 2008, 01:36 PM~11198083
> *IT WAS COOL, I WAS THERE DOES ANYBODY KNOW THAT????
> *


  It was good having you crank up the tunes, thanks for coming out!


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)




----------

